# Scents to Pair with Tamanu Oil?



## BrewerGeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm contemplating making an HP soap with tamanu oil as the late superfat @ 5%.  According to everything I read, it has a distinctive smell, but I have not smelled it myself.

For those who might have smelled it in person, could you please give some suggestions for EO's that might go well with it?


----------



## luebella (Nov 19, 2015)

It has a nutty smell to me. I'd go with something warm, earthy or spicy Maybe!


----------



## luebella (Nov 19, 2015)

Vetiver, cedar,  patchouli, rosemary, cinnamon or a floral blend with woods


----------



## paillo (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm loving a combo (courtesy Soap-Making-Resource) of sage, cedarwood, lime and patchouli that could work well. Alas, I wish lime would stick and that I could find it folded. Rosemary's a nice idea too.

Tamanu's expensive, though wonderful. I reserve it for my facial products and lotion. Adore it.


----------

